# cloudflare fucking up



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

makes me enter catcha or whatever called for every post 
for last ten minutes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

and wonbt let me edit to say it did it to make last post just said i didnt enter 10 characters


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

no it dont ask that but still says when try edit need post more then 10 characters 
so just recognizing edit not og post if this makes sense to anyone


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

now it asking me verify again


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2013)

i've been leaving funny messages for the site owner.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been leaving funny messages for the site owner.


so not just me 
thought it was some kind of sick idea to ban me 
tell him i said hi and tell him site is donnyed


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

Shit.
You started this thread at 9:32, I see it's getting better a little bit, but still, a plain post, PM, anything, with or without links SOMETIMES requires the captcha shit that half of them are hard to even read, let alone type in, and yes, I've been having the 'message too short' shit too.
And it's after midnight now.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

See, that time, I went back in to add "And it's after midnight now.", and it didn't require anything.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Shit.
> You started this thread at 9:32, I see it's getting better a little bit, but still, a plain post, PM, anything, with or without links SOMETIMES requires the captcha shit that half of them are hard to even read, let alone type in, and yes, I've been having the 'message too short' shit too.
> And it's after midnight now.



no shit hard read them captchas even if sober 
i say sites very donnyed


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> See, that time, I went back in to add "And it's after midnight now.", and it didn't require anything.


most times its every other post gets caught


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

fuck this said my 30 word post is to short 
and erased it 
fucking raggedy ass shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

fucked up i say 
staff what u say?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> most times its every other post gets caught


IDK, I did three or four posts, thought it was fixed, and went to send a PM to say TY, and it did it again.
Then, I went to send another PM to say it was only doing it on PM's, and it wanted the capthcha again, so I mentioned only on PM's, then about 4 posts later it did it again.
Fuck it, I'm logging out for the night, hopefully by sunup it will be fixed.
I really don't think it's the cloudcover thing though, otherwise we should be getting the notice from them.
I think it's something internal here.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK, I did three or four posts, thought it was fixed, and went to send a PM to say TY, and it did it again.
> Then, I went to send another PM to say it was only doing it on PM's, and it wanted the capthcha again, so I mentioned only on PM's, then about 4 posts later it did it again.
> Fuck it, I'm logging out for the night, hopefully by sunup it will be fixed.
> I really don't think it's the cloudcover thing though, otherwise we should be getting the notice from them.
> I think it's something internal here.


notice and capcha is cloudflare 
but they cant stop me cuz im a ninja 
[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;phvtpe5BbIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phvtpe5BbIs[/video]


----------



## Lo Budget (Jul 17, 2013)

I just go it updating my journal. It probably affects all post attempts.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jul 17, 2013)

This doesn't seem to be a problem anymore, at least for me.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Lo Budget said:


> This doesn't seem to be a problem anymore, at least for me.


they fixed it
kicked it a few times now fine


----------



## JMD (Jul 19, 2013)

I keep getting that damn captcha!! Arrgg..

Looks like they are aware of this issue.


----------

